# Video card.



## vipink (May 6, 2010)

HI. I want to buy external USB GRAPHIC CARD for my laptop Dell  Inspiron1525/desktop. Plz Tell me what it,s cost in india n where can i  buy it?     -THANK YOU!


----------

